# 2007 Silverado Classic 2500HD Wheels & Tires?



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I just purchased another plow truck for my business and it is the first 3/4 ton in my fleet (see attached photo) It is probably the cleanest truck I now own and the tires on the truck are a mismatched set of mostly worn out sneakers.

Because the rims are the crap steel ones with rust on them I plan on buying a new set of wheels and tires. On my other trucks I have Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO 2 tires on stock alloy wheels. I like the traction with these tires for plowing but I wear them out faster than other tires I've used in the past.

1.) What type of wheel do you guys recommend considering the harsh conditions the truck will be subjected to ie. salt corrosion? Machined clear-coated, Chrome, or polished? I do not want black so painted or powder coated black is out. I think chrome would look the best on this truck but what will be the most corrosion resistant?

2.) Other than previously mentioned tires what recommendations for tire brand and size? This truck has the 6.0L engine and I think 3.73 gearing. I like the look of larger wheels to fill the wells better but will that affect the low end torque due to taller overall profile. I do not want really large rims with low profile tires however I am thinking about bumping the rim size from stock 16" to 18"....is that too big? Anyone else with 2500HD Silverado trucks what is the best balance to give a good appearance without much if any performance tradeoff. Does anyone else on here have larger overall height wheels with tires and 3.73 gear diffs? Do you engage the tow/haul mode when plowing heavier snow to get more torque to the wheels and push that heavy snow? What size wheels and tire combinations work best to maintain stock gear ratio or close to it?

FYI - This truck will be outfiitted with a Snoway 29R eight foot plow with the 5" wings. It will also have a 2 cubic yard v-box spreader in the bed.

Thanks in advance for any input. :salute:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Keep those steel wheels with a set of dedicated winter tires on them. For spring-fall get another set of wheels and tires if you want the truck to look nicer.

In the winter I run 285-75-16 Nitto Terra Grapplers on my stock aluminum wheels painted black. 
Spring-Fall I run 295-70-17 Toyo Mud Terrains on 17x9 Eagle Alloy wheels.

Winter:


Summer:


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Holy Sh#tballs!! Look at that summer picture! Who cleaned that for you? That truck would look great with a SS DXT.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

if you want one set for all season, a set of h2's provide a good finish for winter without worrying about serious corrosion. tire wise, everybody around here who plows and has experience runs 285 duratracs. even without studs they are a badass mother****in tire.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1757258 said:


> Keep those steel wheels with a set of dedicated winter tires on them. For spring-fall get another set of wheels and tires if you want the truck to look nicer.
> 
> In the winter I run 285-75-16 Nitto Terra Grapplers on my stock aluminum wheels painted black.
> Spring-Fall I run 295-70-17 Toyo Mud Terrains on 17x9 Eagle Alloy wheels.
> ...


i told you i was looking for a work truck, but im gonna sell my rig for a black short bed version for all year use....may steal a few ideas from your truck lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you want a little bigger go with some 265's. There are so many different opinions on wheels and tires. The more you pay the better tire you will get. Just like with most things.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dieseld;1757579 said:


> Holy Sh#tballs!! Look at that summer picture! Who cleaned that for you? That truck would look great with a SS DXT.


I detailed it myself thank you! Only took me about 8 hours not including the 12 hours I have into the wheels.



Deerewashed;1757731 said:


> everybody around here who plows and has experience runs 285 duratracs. even without studs they are a badass mother****in tire.


I've talked to a few people who have the duratrac's and they hate the things.

A friend of mine had them for about 3 months on his F250 and decided after a few close calls due to their unpredictable handling due to the soft side walls that he was done with them. Replaced with a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers and been happy ever sense.



Deerewashed;1757734 said:


> i told you i was looking for a work truck, but im gonna sell my rig for a black short bed version for all year use....may steal a few ideas from your truck lol


Buy this one, save yourself the hassle.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mark13;1757850 said:


> I've talked to a few people who have the duratrac's and they hate the things.
> 
> A friend of mine had them for about 3 months on his F250 and decided after a few close calls due to their unpredictable handling due to the soft side walls that he was done with them. Replaced with a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers and been happy ever sense.


I have had the Terra Grapplers. Good tires but wear pretty fast.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mossman381;1757854 said:


> I have had the Terra Grapplers. Good tires but wear pretty fast.


I know a few dozen people with them but I can't comment on their mileage as I only see them now and then.

Mine have probably 15-20k on them and are maybe 1/4-1/3 wore. That includes plenty of weight on them.

My friend has probably 20-30k on the tires on his F250 and I'd say they are at about 1/2 tread. His are run at a lower pressure, less weight on them as well. However that 20-30k has been a rough life so far on an 850hp pickup. They get spun a lot, also sled pulls and quite a few passes down the drag strip smoking all 4 tires off the line. He's hard on them in a different way then most are.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mark13;1757856 said:


> I know a few dozen people with them but I can't comment on their mileage as I only see them now and then.
> 
> Mine have probably 15-20k on them and are maybe 1/4-1/3 wore. That includes plenty of weight on them.
> 
> My friend has probably 20-30k on the tires on his F250 and I'd say they are at about 1/2 tread. His are run at a lower pressure, less weight on them as well. However that 20-30k has been a rough life so far on an 850hp pickup. They get spun a lot, also sled pulls and quite a few passes down the drag strip smoking all 4 tires off the line. He's hard on them in a different way then most are.


I didn't wear my set out but sold them on a truck I had. That guy wore those tires out in no time. It has been a long time but if I remember right they don't come with deep tread on them. I wonder how the Dura Grapplers are in snow?


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

My brother has a set of xd series wheels with Goodyear duratracs on all year on his 2500hd. My f250 has duratracs as well I really like them


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Go on eBay and buy a set of gm factory alloy rims. 

As for tires, u run Bfg all terrains on my plow trucks and duratracs in my person truck.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1757856 said:


> I know a few dozen people with them but I can't comment on their mileage as I only see them now and then.
> 
> Mine have probably 15-20k on them and are maybe 1/4-1/3 wore. That includes plenty of weight on them.
> 
> My friend has probably 20-30k on the tires on his F250 and I'd say they are at about 1/2 tread. His are run at a lower pressure, less weight on them as well. However that 20-30k has been a rough life so far on an 850hp pickup. They get spun a lot, also sled pulls and quite a few passes down the drag strip smoking all 4 tires off the line. He's hard on them in a different way then most are.


yup i will agree with you on the week sidewall, but none of us do towing larger than a skid steer, or track loader in the winter. if you do a lot of heavy towing it would make sense to avoid these tires strictly because of how sketchy they will be under extreme load.

Also, is your truck for sale?


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition, and as for the thoughts on rims and tires, everyone has them. For winter I have those rims, cleaned them up and rattle-canned them black and they are wrapped in TreadWright Guard Dogg 265s. I'll be honest, for the price, I figured I'd try them, but the things are awesome. Have about 1500 miles on them now, and they haven been quieter than my summer 285s. Ride nice too, and they only have minimal whine. Good luck on whatever you choose!


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Deerewashed;1757731 said:


> if you want one set for all season, a set of h2's provide a good finish for winter without worrying about serious corrosion. tire wise, everybody around here who plows and has experience runs 285 duratracs. even without studs they are a badass mother****in tire.


Deerewashed: Are these the rims you are talking about?


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

FF/P215;1757946 said:


> Congrats on the new addition, and as for the thoughts on rims and tires, everyone has them. For winter I have those rims, cleaned them up and rattle-canned them black and they are wrapped in TreadWright Guard Dogg 265s. I'll be honest, for the price, I figured I'd try them, but the things are awesome. Have about 1500 miles on them now, and they haven been quieter than my summer 285s. Ride nice too, and they only have minimal whine. Good luck on whatever you choose!


Thanks man! I was just on the treadwright website and they are out of the ones I'm interested in. I'll be patient and see if they get them back in stock soon.

https://www.treadwright.com/p-132-265-70r17-watchman-a-t-b2b-e.aspx


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUMMER-H2-1...SET-6300-/171089862444?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

So are you saying a set of these rims would resist corrosion much better than a clean set of...

These rims below?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah man, those are what i am talking about. imo due to their color and texture they wont get as ****** as the 16" pyos you pictured after abuse from salt and sand. if you are capable of maintaining them, i would go with 16's they are so good looking if chrome is in good shape


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

the h2's arent really chrome.


----------



## almostfinished (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a set of the H2's pictured above sitting in my garage taking up space. They're in great shape. Pay for the shipping and they're yours if interested. My zip is 10512 if you want to get a quote.

Nick
[email protected]
914-844-3220


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

If he's not interested I would take them.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

almostfinished;1758635 said:


> I have a set of the H2's pictured above sitting in my garage taking up space. They're in great shape. Pay for the shipping and they're yours if interested. My zip is 10512 if you want to get a quote.
> 
> Nick
> [email protected]
> 914-844-3220


Nick,

I just sent you an e-mail.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1757934 said:


> yup i will agree with you on the week sidewall, but none of us do towing larger than a skid steer, or track loader in the winter. if you do a lot of heavy towing it would make sense to avoid these tires strictly because of how sketchy they will be under extreme load.
> 
> Also, is your truck for sale?


I was considering them until I heard so much about the weak side walls. That quickly knocked them out of the tires I was considering.

Everything is for sale for the right price!


----------



## steeltoe (Feb 15, 2014)

I also have a set of h2's in my garage. Chrome plate is peeling off in spots but they don't look horrible. Who wants to help me free up some space? 
815 685 7486 Northern Illinois.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

steeltoe, i want first dibs and will text you tomorrow either before i go to the hospital, or afterwards.


----------



## almostfinished (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, sent you an email back with some pics. 

DieselD , where are you located?

Nick


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

almostfinished;1764159 said:


> DieselD , where are you located?


Northern, IL. Roughly 12 miles East of me.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

we run the non-chrome H2's on our SRW trucks with Michelin 265/70-17's in off season and 16" steel or PYO's with 235/85-16 or 265/75-16's for plowing. Tires are a mix of KO's, Michelin AT's and Courser CT's. The clearcoat on the PYO's peel pretty bad even with reasonable care after awhile. The H2's are holding up well, even when plowed with occasionally and not Neutro-washed due to no clearcoat.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

matt-max;1764219 said:


> we run the non-chrome H2's on our SRW trucks with Michelin 265/70-17's in off season and 16" steel or PYO's with 235/85-16 or 265/75-16's for plowing. Tires are a mix of KO's, Michelin AT's and Courser CT's. The clearcoat on the PYO's peel pretty bad even with reasonable care after awhile. The H2's are holding up well, even when plowed with occasionally and not Neutro-washed due to no clearcoat.


What is Neutro-wash?

Did you have to modify the rims to fit the rear axle hubs?

Almostfinished told me they have to be drilled to fit over the Chevy 2500HD rear axle hub...that must be something that has to be done at a tool & die shop because no one makes a drill bit that big.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

H2 rims are a straight swap for chevy/gmc SRW 8-lug trucks wiht no modifications needed unless you want to run the plastic (ugly) H2 center covers on the back axle. 
they are the correct offset/backspacing for bigger tires if you want too.
we found that 285's are too big and rub even with Timbrens and torsion bar cranking.
Neurowash is a product that completely removes salt from surfaces, including the white residue that wshing will not remove. we spray the trucks and all equipmement after each storm if we have time and super thoroughly at the end of the season. its a worthwhile investment if you plan to hold on to your fleet for more than a couple years and want to have it still intact.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

matt-max;1764440 said:


> H2 rims are a straight swap for chevy/gmc SRW 8-lug trucks wiht no modifications needed unless you want to run the plastic (ugly) H2 center covers on the back axle.
> they are the correct offset/backspacing for bigger tires if you want too.
> we found that 285's are too big and rub even with Timbrens and torsion bar cranking.
> Neurowash is a product that completely removes salt from surfaces, including the white residue that wshing will not remove. we spray the trucks and all equipmement after each storm if we have time and super thoroughly at the end of the season. its a worthwhile investment if you plan to hold on to your fleet for more than a couple years and want to have it still intact.


Sounds like a nice product...so you are saying it is not good on the H2 wheels due to no clearcoat on these wheels?

I did a google search for Neurowash and nothing came up...where do you buy it from?


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

matt-max;1764440 said:


> H2 rims are a straight swap for chevy/gmc SRW 8-lug trucks wiht no modifications needed unless you want to run the plastic (ugly) H2 center covers on the back axle.
> they are the correct offset/backspacing for bigger tires if you want too.
> we found that 285's are too big and rub even with Timbrens and torsion bar cranking.
> Neurowash is a product that completely removes salt from surfaces, including the white residue that wshing will not remove. we spray the trucks and all equipmement after each storm if we have time and super thoroughly at the end of the season. its a worthwhile investment if you plan to hold on to your fleet for more than a couple years and want to have it still intact.


Thanks for the tire info. I used an online calculator and figured that 265/70R17 rubber on the H2's will only be about 1/2 inch taller than stock. I am having trouble figuring out how much wider these tries will be over the stock 245/75R16 tires.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

contact rhomar industries regarding neutrowash. we use their armour seal as well.
265/70's are about half way in height between the stock 245's and 265-16's. mounted on the H2's they look pretty wide as that's a 8.5" wheel vs the 6.5" stock on most SRW gm's.

we still use neutro wash on everything to get rid of salt but the H2's are not as susceptible to damage due to them not having clear coat over polished aluminum like the pyo's.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Where is this thread going? Can I get the H2s or what? If you want to see the wheel and tire setups mentioned here, I have both H2s and PYOs mounted with 265s on 2500HD trucks. I am also in N. IL if you feel like looking at them. I think Mark13 has PYOs also with bigger tires you can see as we work together.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

When using these online calculators is "poke" the additional tire contact patch width?

If so these tires would be 35mm or about 1-3/8" wider than the stock tires. That would not be good for plowing because skinny tires rule when it comes to biting down to the asphalt.

Anyone that plows with wider tires than the OEM's that their truck came with care to comment?

If I am going to put a 2 C.Y. V-box spreader in the bed will 1-1.5 tons of salt weight help enough to compensate for the wider tires? Towards the end of a plow route when the truck gets lighter it may lose some traction...


----------



## steeltoe (Feb 15, 2014)

I spoke with a guy at complete powder coatings in crest hill about refinishing my chrome h2's. He has a powder that's specifically designed for refinishing chrome. He charges $60 per wheel and there is only one color available for refinishing chrome. There are pictures on the company's Facebook page. Dieseld, if you are interested in the h2's I have text or call me and I'll send you some pictures. 
815 685 7486


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

we run 265/75-16's and 235/85-16's on our SRW's and both seem to work well. 
with a spreader we run the wider tires.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

To those thinking of 265/70/17 tires...dont. Go with the 265/75/17, there is a much wider range. Not many tires available in 265/70 and they are much more expensive.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snow4me;1764563 said:


> Anyone that plows with wider tires than the OEM's that their truck came with care to comment?
> 
> If I am going to put a 2 C.Y. V-box spreader in the bed will 1-1.5 tons of salt weight help enough to compensate for the wider tires? Towards the end of a plow route when the truck gets lighter it may lose some traction...


I used to plow with 235-85-16 tires on my factory pyo wheels. I bet I didn't get 20k out of those tires and they were about shot. To much weight on little tires. Also they could get really unstable with my gooseneck trailer hooked up. Not enough contact area to keep the truck from trying to "float" around with the trailer controlling the truck movements.

I've now got the 285-75-16's on the factory pyo wheels. They handle the weight much better, more stable, and fill out the wheel wells better. With no salt in the spreader I'm able to plow in 2wd but it's a little difficult. With a gas truck and a lighter plow I'm sure it would be much easier. My truck is nose heavy with no salt. Loaded with 1.5ish yards of treated salt plus the weight of the spreader and my full toolbox allows me to push anything I want in 2wd. Steep driveways, loading docks, deep snow, etc very little to no problems. I'll still use 4x4 at times as a safety feature but the truck moves around fine in 2wd. Even with 1/2-3/4 yard of just rock salt in the spreader I can do quite a bit in 2wd. Mostly forward/back touch up work is where I switch to 4x4 to keep from spinning when trying to move around the lot quickly.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1764619 said:


> To those thinking of 265/70/17 tires...dont. Go with the 265/75/17, there is a much wider range. Not many tires available in 265/70 and they are much more expensive.


These are the tires I'm considering putting on my truck with the H2's

https://www.treadwright.com/p-132-265-70r17-watchman-a-t-b2b-e.aspx

Pretty inexpensive for an E rated tire


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Found a nice clean set of used H2's on Ebay for $300 shipped. I ordered the Treadwright Watchman 265/70 R17 sneakers for them $558 shipped. Mounting and balancing at Walmart $54. I can reuse the silver center caps and lugs on the truck now so for $912 I just improved the looks ride and handling of my new truck.

https://www.treadwright.com/p-132-265-70r17-watchman-a-t-b2b-e.aspx

The Watchman tires on Treadwright look very similar to Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos on my other trucks. I like the way the Bridgestones perform in snow so I'm hoping the Watchman tires perform as well.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Opinions requested...

I am considering powder coating these rims because the clear coat is peeling in spots on all four rims faces.

Option A: Powder Coat orange color to match my company logo. NOTE: My GF say's it will make truck look too much like Da Bears colors. I am a huge Bears fan so I like this idea. Just not sure if I'll try to get caps painted to match powder coating or leave silver.

Option B: Powder Coat Silver to match the caps.

Option C: Clean them up best I can and install "as is".

Does anyone know of a company in Chicago that will refinish rims like these?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

IMO orange will look terrible...I'd just run them as is.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd run them another year, the clear coat will go, inevitably you'll have to do something to them. I'm sure there is someone in your area that could clear coat them, we've had a couple pop up in our area over the last few months, and they do good work. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

black with orange center caps


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

FF/P215;1777899 said:


> I'd run them another year, the clear coat will go, inevitably you'll have to do something to them. I'm sure there is someone in your area that could clear coat them, we've had a couple pop up in our area over the last few months, and they do good work. Good luck, keep us posted!


I decided to do exactly what you said. The clear coat was flaking in a few spots but they weren't that bad so I had the Treadwright Watchman 265/70 R17 tires mounted and balanced today.

I had to use my bench grinder to shave enough material off the outside diameter of the steel rim center caps and also shaved off the 4 mounting posts under the cap to make them fit and be able to thread onto the external thread lug nuts.

I think they look pretty damn good for a $900 upgrade. The bonus is I don;t have to store the old steel wheels. I posted an ad on Craigslist and a guy is stopping by at 9 am. tomorrow morning to buy them for $100 cash. My upgrade only cost me $800 and I am digging it.

The bad news: While waiting for the tires to be mounted and balanced I got an e-mail from one of my customers informing me my plow driver hit her two car steel insulated garage door. Does anyone know what one panel will cost to be replaced?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Has that truck been in a wreck? The hood and grille aren't from a 2007 and the bumper-grille gap seems a little large.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Truck looks awesome, I like the rims and tires, but I like the truck color the most!

As far as garage door, you can forget about one panel unless the whole thing will be repainted. Colors don't match with new and old.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

WIPensFan;1780803 said:


> Truck looks awesome, I like the rims and tires, but I like the truck color the most!
> 
> As far as garage door, you can forget about one panel unless the whole thing will be repainted. Colors don't match with new and old.


That's not accurate we have replaced several over the years, never entire door just the panels damaged. All were stock white. Depending on brand/install company, etc I have paid as little as $ 350ish....but I just got a quote on one for about $ 700 (((((. Ouch, is an insulated panel & the was installed by a more expensive company.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RLM;1780852 said:


> That's not accurate we have replaced several over the years, never entire door just the panels damaged. All were stock white. Depending on brand/install company, etc I have paid as little as $ 350ish....but I just got a quote on one for about $ 700 (((((. Ouch, is an insulated panel & the was installed by a more expensive company.


Well it was accurate for me. I damaged a lower panel on one with my pull plow and one of my guys hit a different door panel with the Bobcat. My insurance replaced the whole door for the customer because a new panel would not match up color wise and as you state above, a new panel is pretty expensive and the entire door is about 2x as much. I payed $500 both times for my deductible. I could see if the door was real new, but it doesn't take too many years for colors to fade just enough to not match up with new anymore.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

snow4me;1780793 said:


> I decided to do exactly what you said. The clear coat was flaking in a few spots but they weren't that bad so I had the Treadwright Watchman 265/70 R17 tires mounted and balanced today.
> 
> I had to use my bench grinder to shave enough material off the outside diameter of the steel rim center caps and also shaved off the 4 mounting posts under the cap to make them fit and be able to thread onto the external thread lug nuts.
> 
> ...


How do you like the "Watchman" model tire ?
I put a set of "Wardens" with kedgegrip on one of my trucks this fall they have been the best tire I've had for snow in 20 years of plowing. I need to get a set of tires for another truck that will be used in the summer they seem to have a similiar tread pattern to what is on it now which has worked well as an all around tire, not so great in snow due to width. I'm looking at that size Watchman for summer, & I have an extra set of rims so I can put a set of 245/75 R16 wardens on for winter.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1780798 said:


> Has that truck been in a wreck? The hood and grille aren't from a 2007 and the bumper-grille gap seems a little large.


Yeah I know it was wrecked which is why I got it for a good price. They did a decent job repairing it however they took a the hood and grill from a 2003-2004 Silverado. Yes that gap I noticed right away as well. When I get some time and warmer weather I am going to remove the bumper and see what I can do about shrinking that gap.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

RLM;1781009 said:


> How do you like the "Watchman" model tire ?
> I put a set of "Wardens" with kedgegrip on one of my trucks this fall they have been the best tire I've had for snow in 20 years of plowing. I need to get a set of tires for another truck that will be used in the summer they seem to have a similiar tread pattern to what is on it now which has worked well as an all around tire, not so great in snow due to width. I'm looking at that size Watchman for summer, & I have an extra set of rims so I can put a set of 245/75 R16 wardens on for winter.


I'll let ya know after I try them out...they just went on yesterday so no real feedback yet. The tire shop I had install them were impressed with the quality of the recapping. Owner wants to know how I like them as well.

He offered me a set of Korean Tires called Catchfors AT 265/70R17E for $131.99 per tire or $602.99 installed with tax. He says his friend needed tires for his plow truck and he sold him these in the fall. The guy says he loves them but you know some guys just don't know any better because they are used to driving around with worn out sneakers so anything new seems like the cats meow!


----------

